# Best of the Best comp in NY



## wittdog (Jul 3, 2008)

http://1411.foe.com/
I recieved an email from George about this comp.....
Seeing how it's another close to home...We are in it


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 3, 2008)

I may join you...depending upon space available.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 3, 2008)

we may have to look into this one. Not far at all for us.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 4, 2008)

http://nl.newsbank.com/nl-search/we/Arc ... p_docnum=1

buffalo news article....

we called; guy said they would waive the 100 dollar late fee but they need apps in no later than july 10th (something about health regs?)


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2008)

I spoke with the guy on the phone and they have 30 teams right now .....and are still waiving the 100 late fee....


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2008)

I have another contact email for the best of the best comp in Niagara Falls NY USA……I know some people have been having problems getting thru on the posted address….As of now they are still accepting apps and waiving the late fee…but you need to contact them soon if you want to compete….a phone call and a promise of cash at the comp will get you in (so I’ve been told)
Here is the alternate email addy….
mailbags2@aol.com
The lady’s name is Pam and I have her phone number if you would prefer to speak with her on the phone…pm me for the number if you want/need it….


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 10, 2008)

What time can we come in on Friday?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 10, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> What time can we come in on Friday?



11:45pm


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 10, 2008)

Smarta$$


----------



## john pen (Aug 11, 2008)

Ignorance juice ???


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2008)

Mailbags2@aol.com 
If you haven't contaced the Best in the Best comp in the Falls and are planning to attend.....contact the addy above. SO they know you are coming and how much space you need...Also here is a link to a hotel that has openings for those of you needing a room...

Quality Inn 716-283-0621

http://www.qualityinn.com/ires/en-US/ht ... &nchild5=0

*Be prepared to cook all 4categories  if you want*


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Impailer (Aug 12, 2008)

is there a list of teams competing?


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't want to cook CHICKEN.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I don't want to cook CHICKEN.


You don't have to..they are dropping the lowest score.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 13, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful


----------



## Adrienne1 (Aug 13, 2008)

You and I have gotta talk chicken.  It's really not that bad.  I honestly think if I can just tweak your technique a little . . .


----------



## wittdog (Aug 13, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> What time can we come in on Friday?


Meat inspection starts at 12   but if you get there early you can set up...and wait...like franklin :twisted:


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 13, 2008)

Well we only waited ......I think 2-3 hours for inspection it wasn't that bad


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 13, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> You and I have gotta talk chicken.  It's really not that bad.  I honestly think if I can just tweak your technique a little . . .



I got the Patron lets talk this weekend


----------



## wittdog (Aug 13, 2008)

8/15/08
Check in Time 12-5
Beer Tent  5-10:30
Band 6-10
Cooks Meeting in the Hospitality Tent  6:30

8/16/08
Hospitality Tent  7:00-9:00
Gates open 9am
Tent Sale at Mall 10
Turn ins
	Chicken 11
	Ribs 12
	Pork 1
	Brisket 2
Band 12-4
Beer Tent 12-10:30
Peoples Choice 12-3
Vets 4
Awards 4:30
Band  6-10


----------



## Adrienne1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :roll:  alright . . . WHO TOLD YOU I SPEAK IN PATRON???

Here's the deal . . .  I'll drink your liquor, as it would be inconsiderate of me not to . . .   . . .  I'll also ask you a couple of things, and tell you a couple of things . . . and then we'll hope for OUTSTANDING THIGHS!    

Looking forward to the event! 

See ya in a couple.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 13, 2008)

Good luck everyone!  Georgia or Bust!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 14, 2008)

Weather
http://www.wunderground.com/US/NY/Niaga ... /KIAG.html


----------



## wittdog (Aug 14, 2008)

I started to load up..it started to rain....stopped loading...it stoped raining...
started again to load...it started raining again....
I'll finish up in the am.... :roll:


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 14, 2008)

You're a schitt magnet.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck guys and girls.........be safe!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 14, 2008)

Bring back the gold!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 14, 2008)

No karma reference Rempe??
Come on man!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 14, 2008)

They have to call in or ask for the karma, Puffy! 8)


----------



## john pen (Aug 15, 2008)

keep us posted..Ill be camping all weekend but will have internet access...hoping for regular upates !


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 15, 2008)

Well we are about 1/2 hr from heading out. Ill take my laptop and see if we can get a decent signal. 
Good luck to everyone travelling today drive safe.


----------

